# Limited opportunities with degrees in biology



## Aetos (12 Mar 2012)

Hi all,

First time poster on this forum. Just some quick background, I've completed my BSc in biology and am currently doing a MSc, also in biology. I have only recently become aware of the great opportunities for a career in the CF, but have since realized that unless your degree is in engineering or applied sciences, the opportunities for direct enrollment are limited. 

I've spoken with a recruiter and was informed that for the only relevant position, Bioscience Officer, there were no current openings. Normally, having a university degree should benefit applicants for direct entry options but I feel limited in my possibilities since my degree falls outside of many of the officer positions, which I can appreciate.

Even though my degrees are in biology, I work with electronics and computer programming on a daily basis when planning for experiments but that won't likely convince recruiters I am acceptable for entry into, say, the engineering officer positions.

I am considering the ROTP route, to go back and get a proper engineering degree, but the notion of my last 6 years of schooling not coming into play for something (aside from experience) is kind of disheartening.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Mar 2012)

You could attempt to join as an HCA and then transfer to BioScience if and when it opens. No guarantees, but you're no further behind by applying.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Mar 2012)

Aetos said:
			
		

> but the notion of my last 6 years of schooling not coming into play for something (aside from experience) is kind of disheartening.



Can i ask what you expected ?

If you think of the work the CF does, you can imagine that we don't have an overwhelming need for biology graduates.


----------



## mmmjon (12 Mar 2012)

So, whats the question?


----------



## Pusser (12 Mar 2012)

There are several officer occupations in the CF that will accept a degree in Biology.  They just don't have much to do with actual Biology.  These occupations only require a degree.  It doesn't really matter what that degree is.  Some examples are:  Pilot, Maritime Surface/Sub-Surface (MARS), Infantry, Armour and Artillery.  If you choose one of those, your degree in Biology is just fine and will actually help you because presumably, you will have honed your analytical and presentation skills, which are key requirements for CF officers.

I went through MARS training with a guy with a degree in Marine Biology.  The recruiter figured that because the guy knew about whales, he'd make a good MARS officer - just proves that recruiters sometimes make mistakes  ;D.  Last I heard, the guy owns and operates a carpet cleaning business.  But the point is that he got into the Navy with a Biology degree.


----------



## AGD (13 Mar 2012)

Aetos said:
			
		

> First time poster on this forum. Just some quick background, I've completed my BSc in biology and am currently doing a MSc, also in biology. I have only recently become aware of the great opportunities for a career in the CF, but have since realized that unless your degree is in engineering or applied sciences, the opportunities for direct enrollment are limited.



Relevant to your degree is the key here. In fact, I don't think you can directly enter Bioscience Officer with less than a MSc.

Don't worry. They've let people in with degrees like a B.A. in basket weaving, and like Pusser said, you've probably picked up some analytical skills which would be of some use to the CF.

(With apologies to all the basket weavers out there. )


----------



## RCDtpr (13 Mar 2012)

What do you propose?  The CF create new trades because people with Biology degrees want to work in their field?  

I'm not trying to sound like a jerk but you chose your degree.


----------



## MedCorps (13 Mar 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You could attempt to join as an HCA and then transfer to BioScience if and when it opens. No guarantees, but you're no further behind by applying.



We are now in the initial phase of tightening up the HCA degree entry requirements of the Reg F.  We are now looking for business, commerce, health care administration background as opposed to "any" degree, BSc included. 

I am not sure how the MOC is making out with this "way ahead" but this is what I am told is happening at the CFRCs with direction from the HCA Adviser. Watch and shoot.  This has also limited the opportunities for competent transfer and occupational transfer into the HCA MOC.  It was sometimes felt in the past, I think, that HCA became a dumping ground sometimes for combat arms phase flunkies and guys that were not progressing the the combat arms and hence one of the reasons they are tightening it up I suspect. Others would argue that the infusion of ex-combat arms officers into the CFHS is healthy for the organization regardless of their degree in basket weaving.   

Maybe Simian Turner has some insight.  

MC


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Mar 2012)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> We are now in the initial phase of tightening up the HCA degree entry requirements of the Reg F.  We are now looking for business, commerce, health care administration background as opposed to "any" degree, BSc included.
> 
> I am not sure how the MOC is making out with this "way ahead" but this is what I am told is happening at the CFRCs with direction from the HCA Adviser. Watch and shoot.  This has also limited the opportunities for competent transfer and occupational transfer into the HCA MOC.  It was sometimes felt in the past, I think, that HCA became a dumping ground sometimes for combat arms phase flunkies and guys that were not progressing the the combat arms and hence one of the reasons they are tightening it up I suspect. Others would argue that the infusion of ex-combat arms officers into the CFHS is healthy for the organization regardless of their degree in basket weaving.
> 
> ...



Don't get me started on that subject!  :brickwall:


----------



## Aetos (13 Mar 2012)

I'm not trying to propose anything - just providing my experiences since I know other users here are still considering degree options and want to let them know of things like this from early on.


----------



## Dirt Digger (21 May 2012)

As a Bioscience Officer, I know that you can get into the trade with only a BSc.  It's not easy, and would probably need prior military experience alongside of the degree, but it can be done.  In the long run, your grades would also need to be high enough to get accepted into a Masters program.

The difficulty with the trade is the size...we're small and we don't recruit more than one or two per year.  However, I'm surprised that the number is a flat zero for 2012.


----------

